# flyboyj and evan's flight adventure...sort of



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

I met Joe (flyboyj) out at Camarillo airport yesterday afternoon for some flying and hanging out. He is in town for the Point Mugu Air Show this weekend. We were both hoping to get skyward and he would give me some instruction. Unfortunately, the marine layer screwed that up for us, but we still got a short flight round the airport. We met up with his buddy, Space and we hung out and told war stories. Pictures, you ask? Here you go.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

While wandering the airport, look at what we found, NS!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

Ha! 
Good stuff! And I even like the T-28. Tennis balls and all.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

Yep, tennis balls are the perfect size for exhaust covers on the T-28. I really like it when they use the bright green ones!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are great pics.

This is strictly FYI, but something that's commonly mistaken these days is the old roundels on Canadian military aircraft. The leaf in the one on the side of that T-28 is actually the old style RCAF roundel leaf like the one in my avatar. The Navy roundel was slightly different. It had a differently styled leaf in it. The one on the Banshee below was the most common type used by the RCN.

Just a bit of trivia there, that's all. But I was almost distracted by Joe's incredible posing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

great stuff! looks like a good day! apart from the weather......


----------



## trackend (Oct 21, 2005)

Like it guys bet you had a great day together.
Joe your Cess is a pretty little buzz box, great stuff, I like the paint job . As you say Eric those tennis balls are a good fit in the exhausts. I reckon the serve from them is pretty good as well when you crank up the old girl up with out removing them


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice pic Eric, shame about the weather . I'm sure it would be Lee!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey guys, My internet access is limited while I'm staying at the base. Great Shots Eric!!! It was a bummer that the wrther wasn't better - 

We should have more photos as the weekend progresses - Eric I'll see ya tonight, tell me what beer or wine you drink!!!!

Gotta go - we had a fuel leak on the L-29, making sure it stopped - and for my British friends - My friend Bob "Stambo" Stambosky just bought a Jet Provost - Don't sound like much, wait to you see the paint job!! I'll try to get pictures posted today or tomorrow....

Got some other surprises as well - see ya!!!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2005)

guys this is all what it's about: getting together and having fun.

Sweet !

thumbs up gents






bow earthlings


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

I have to say that this message board has been a real treat for me. I have been gaining knowledge from others and sharing it with others. The opportunity to actually meet someone from here was cool too. Though we didn't get much time to fly, it was fun to hang out with Joe and Space. Those guys have some funny stories to tell.

Hey joe, thank Space for me for the drink. And thank you for the flight. Next time, maybe the weather will be a bit more cooperative!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

hell i meet with CC almost every day


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, but you guys knew each other _before_ you came on here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

cripps comes down to plymouth sometimes so she did mention meeting once........


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 21, 2005)

FLYBOY, while youre out here, make sure you visit the Chino museum and the March AFB museum!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2005)

I can confirm that too but there is so much to see in southern Cali

enjoy !


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

syscom, I am sure he has been to those. He used to live out here, so he is quite familiar with the area.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmmm. Maybe I could drive over to southern Québec and hunt around for Maestro sometime. 
How hard could it be? I've seen one picture of him and I have no idea where he lives or what his real name is, and I don't speak French. 

Nah.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

hehe, Joe and I have been talking about this for a couple of weeks. It was easy to find him at Camarillo because I guided him into the cafe! hey NS, you could drive just a wee bit further and come to Camarillo!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2005)

U fags are makin me jealous....... Flying... Drinking... Stories....

Where da hoes at????


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, we can't mention da hoes!  _Some_ things have to remain sacred.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, just PM me the details then... I promise I wont tell ur wife....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Eric, what time would be good to call you guys this evening??? Get all 3 of us onto one phonecall..... Whata pissa.......


----------



## evangilder (Oct 21, 2005)

I am not sure, Joe is planning on coming by about 7ish. We could give you a call sometime after that. I wrote your number down here somewhere and have misplaced it. Can you PM it to me please?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> FLYBOY, while youre out here, make sure you visit the Chino museum and the March AFB museum!



Been to both - I used to live here


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey Eric, what time would be good to call you guys this evening??? Get all 3 of us onto one phonecall..... Whata pissa.......



I'm leaving the base in about 15 mins. Hope to hear from you Les!

Every one else - thnaks for the comments! Today flew back to my old town, spent about 10 mins in the soup because of a Pres. Bush visit close by. I took some pictures today, I'll have more later

Tomorrow night - Happy Hour with the Blue Angles!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

Gettin' pissed with the Angels, eh? Don't take no sh*t!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 21, 2005)

Maybe I should Move to MooseJaw and get pissed with the Snowbirds


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

While you can. They may not have planes soon.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 21, 2005)

But it is in Manitoba, Not Quite Saskatchewan not Quite Ontario


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 21, 2005)

You're drunk again, huh?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 22, 2005)

Youre crazy man


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

Ya know, I absolutely loved it when the Islanders stomped the Oilers for the Cup in 1983.... 4 Cups in a row..........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 22, 2005)

What I love that NYI will never win a cup ever again because no matter who they have they just naturly suck,
But thats better than toronto Maple Leafs who Havent won a Cup for well over 30 years.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2005)

Today I met up with Eric - the weather was crap. T-6, F-18 and an L-39 along with a biplane and Zlin aerobatic plane were the only things that flew. Eric got some good shots, I'm sure he'll post them here.....

At these shows you meet some characters. Met a B-24 pilot an F-94 WSO and a F9F pilot. I'm leaving a day early cause of weather, will update accordingly.....

They were supposed to put on a banquet for us, don't know if it's going to happen - I'm going to the "O" club for a few pints!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool Joe... You didnt eat too many Brauts, did u??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Drank about 5 Sam Adam's - I'm ready for bed!

Les - Nice Aviatr!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2005)

TY...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

like your new siggy too les, and it sounded like annother good day...........

i wont tell you about what me and CC get up to when we meet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Well done lanc, now everyone will want to know. 


Sounds like you guys had a blast...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

well, you're not ashamed what we do are you?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

I for one do NOT want to know...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know if it was the fresh air, the cold (I know, I am a weather wimp), or the being on my feet all day, but I got home, had some dinner and promptly fell asleep on the couch. 

The weather was total crap, ceiling about 2,000 feet with light winds and drizzle off and on. A few aircraft flew, some of the aerobatics guys that I have seen before with limited programs due to the reduced ceiling. The coolest thing was to watch the C-130 from the Blue Angels do the JATO takeoff. _That_ was cool. 

After walking around and chatting with some of the people I know on the circuit from other shows, I got some pictures and basically just hung out with Joe. I was hoping the weather would get better but it never did. The air show was pretty much a bust. BUt hey, we got to chat with some cool people that had some amazing stories. One Korean War vet had an interesting instructor when he went into jets; Alan Sheppard! Several vets stopped by and chatted with us. It's fun to just listen and hear them tell their stories.

Here are some pics from the show.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice pics Eric. Shame about the weather.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

More


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice pics Eric. Looks like you had fun despite the weather.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Yep, we made the best of it. I realy wanted to see the Blue Angels fly though. I hope the weather is better for Joe today.


----------



## trackend (Oct 23, 2005)

So we are not the only ones who get socked in Eric
It is very frustrating I know exactly how you feel but control of the weather is out of everyones hands.
I love the shots Eric that T38 is a very sleek number cant say I know much about jets (or any other plane come to that) but I know what I like to look at and thats a mean looking dart of a plane.
Some of those guys must have pretty well payed jobs to afford to have their own jets or historic aircraft the costs of keeping them in the air must be fantastic.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2005)

you know.......Flyboyj sort of looks like Ron Jeremy...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 23, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> you know.......Flyboyj sort of looks like Ron Jeremy...


There, ya see? It isn't just me. 

Terrific pics, evan.


----------



## trackend (Oct 23, 2005)

The poor bastard  

Who's Ron Jeremy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

I love the Blue Angels Shot!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

trackend said:


> The poor bastard
> 
> Thats Ron Jeremy


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 23, 2005)

That image has just traumatized me


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

You should salute that man should realise hes a hero to men everywhere.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> hes a hero to men everywhere.



SO AM I 

Well the show is over, the weather sucked - got a few shots but then my camera went dead. I got to go out tomorrow - it will be soup, but the airplane is instrument equipped and Doug and I are both current - Been on the road since Wed night, it's time to get home although the little flying I got to do was well worth it. I'll post more photos when I get home....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 23, 2005)

Can't wait, Ron. 
JOE! I meant Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Stuck in town another day eh? Hey, was the weather _any_ better sunday than saturday? It never got clear here in my town today, but it was a slight bit clearer than yesterday.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2005)

Sure is nice sleeping in ur own bed, aint it????


----------



## plan_D (Oct 23, 2005)

I have to ask ...why does he have a Jet Provost? A sloth could out-accelerate one.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

Weather wasnt that bad today here in Edmonton, Instead of slipping on the Ice I fell through.


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> trackend said:
> 
> 
> > The poor bastard
> ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Sure is nice sleeping in ur own bed, aint it????



Yep - Can't wait to get home - we just checked weather - looks like dogsh*t again, but I think we could get out. If we can't land at March AFB we're going into Thermal Air Port by Palm Springs - it just so happens Doug has a car there - If we go into March and it's IFR, we go ILS and a GPS (I'll be watching from the rear cockpit). If the weather was good, I'd be flyingfrom the front seat (RATS!)



plan_D said:


> I have to ask ...why does he have a Jet Provost? A sloth could out-accelerate one.



Actually on take off it accelerates faster than the L-29! My father-in-law gave the check out to Bob and he actually liked flying it. I sat in it on Sat and it had a lot more room than the L-29 and the side - by - side seating I think is better for training.

There's a lot of Czech and Russian Jets here - the Provost is kind of different - it's so ugly it looks good!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, outstandingf pix guys! I must say I'm envious... Must be a great experience.

I was thinking of meeting Adler in the previous discussed Air Battle Over Bohemia Museum on the Czech-German borders... BTW, Erich, they screened a reportage in the Czech TV (I got it recorded) and Mr. Jan Zdiarsky was there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2005)

Well it's almost 8 am here - we'll probably go out around 10 - the weather at March AFB is 7/8 overcast - we may have to go into Palm Springs....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2005)

It's pretty soupy out there. Go easy, Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> It's pretty soupy out there. Go easy, Joe.



Wilco - I'll post or PM you later on


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2005)

Made it back! We showed up at base ops, the ceiling at Point Mugu got down to almost ground level - March AFB was worse!!! The whole basin was socked in and the tops of the Marine Layer was 7,000 feet. The guys at Mugu gave us a rental car, so Doug got me to the airport. Nice to be home. I got a few more pics, I'll post them tomorrow at work!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

Alright shipmate, glad to see u made it in square.... That pillow must be lookin mighty fine right about now...


----------



## trackend (Oct 25, 2005)

Here here on that you cant beat your own pit special when your eyeballs are hanging out like organ stops after a long day.
Glad you got back ok FBJ .


----------



## plan_D (Oct 25, 2005)

Then your L-29 is a ...well, something that's very slow. I've seen those Jet Provosts taking off, landing, flying around ...they're embarassing - even for a trainer. A Tecano can out-run one ...your friend wants a Tecano!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

He just got that Provost. I think it looks pretty sweet. From what I overheard, he got a good deal on it too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Then your L-29 is a ...well, something that's very slow. I've seen those Jet Provosts taking off, landing, flying around ...they're embarassing - even for a trainer. A Tecano can out-run one ...your friend wants a Tecano!



On take off all those vintage jet trainers are - When you take off in the -29 it seems like it takes forever for the nose to come it, then it kind of chugs into the air until you're on the downwind, at that point you're up to about 230 knots! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

How would the Provost compare to a T-33?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> How would the Provost compare to a T-33?



T-33 is the better of the 3, with the L-29 being the last slug.

The Fouga is worse than all 3!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Yikes! Gotta need a LOOOOOOOONG runway for the Fouga then!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep - it gets in the air then seems to just sit about 50 feet above the ground!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

A few pics


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pics Joe!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks, a few more....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Good stuff, Joe! I wish I had caught the Fat Albert takeoff on video. Oh well. Better when the weather is a tad better.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Good stuff, Joe! I wish I had caught the Fat Albert takeoff on video. Oh well. Better when the weather is a tad better.



Thanks Eric - If you notice Fat Albert was just going into the clouds - it did disappear!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pics Joe! Still a shame about the weather.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, that was pretty cool when it did that. JATO rocks!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

good pics!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been rained out and fogged out at shows fellas, as have most of the hardcore members here... It happens... All u can do is enjoy what they offer u, and look foward to the next show on the calender...

Good shots tho.... Wish I was there...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, the weather was crap, but I still had a good time, got to see some cool airplanes and got to chat with some veterans who had some interesting stories to tell.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

The only airshow I ever went to was fogged out, damn British weather...

Nice pics though! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2005)

i've been to 3, the BBMF was supposed to be at all of them, they were at none


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey guys, you too look like you had some real fun!


----------

